# Music like the Eight Short Preludes and Fugues BWV 553–560



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I just by accident stumbled across the wiki about this and noticed it says that there is an opinion that these pieces are not by J S Bach -- they suggest Caspar Ferdinand Fischer, or one of the Krebses.

I've never really explored these composers but if there's more in their oeuvre like the eight little preludes and fugues, then I'd like to. I think they're adorable.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Short_Preludes_and_Fugues#CITEREFDürr1987


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You may enjoy these terrific little preludes and fugues by Fischer.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks. I must say, my perception of the BWV preludes and fugues has been so conditioned by Harald Vogel’s recording on a pedal clavichord that I find it hard to accept an organ in the music! So I kind of wish that Fischer’s Ariadne preludes had been recorded on a more domestic instrument - while appreciating Schoonderbroodt’s advocacy very much.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I kind of wish that Fischer's Ariadne preludes had been recorded on a more domestic instrument -


On YouTube pianist Shigeki Nihari has recorded them in the comfort of his living room. Very domestic.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

*OP: Music like the Eight Short Preludes and Fugues BWV 553-560*

I have never come across anything like these works, possessing their simple and unaffected charm. Probably they are the only surviving works from this anonymous composer. To ascribe them to Fischer or Krebs as well as WF Bach seems me quite wrong. The nearest I can think of _as to musical style_ is Prince Johan Ernst von Sachsen-Weimar, many of who's violin concertos Bach transcribed for keyboard. I don't know the prince's relation to the organ.


----------

